# L'annoso problema dello spazio su Android



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2015)

Bene , dopo settimane a smanettare a smadonnare su più dispositivi ( di media/bassa fascia ) con montato Android posso dire la mia . 

Android di per se è anche un buon sistema operativo , ha qualche falla e molte Rom moddate ( dalle varie marche ) sono scritte da cani e con evidenti problemi di compatibilità ma il problema principale è soltanto uno: 

Come diavolo è possibile avere un telefonino con 1gb di memoria interna e la possibilità di espansione con SD esterna fino a 128Gb ma abbia montato un sistema operativo che non dia la possibilità di spostare le app sulla SD esterna ?? 

Ok , con i permessi di root si può fare ( ammesso che esista un software per rootare il tuo terminale ) ma l'utente comune ( non me e lo smanettone di turno ) come diavolo fa ?? 

ho visto telefoni con 500mb di Ram interna e venduti con 80 mb liberi .. 80 MEGA... neanche l'app di WhatsApp ci installi ... 

detto questo , o mi sono perso qualcosa in queste sett di smanettamento oppure chi ha scritto il Sistema operativo si è dimenticato di un " piccolo particolare " . 

Ovviamente questo discorso non vale per i telefoni da 300 euro ( e grazie al cavolo ) in su con memoria interna da 16/32gb .

Poi se volete parliamo della RAM non dello storage .. parliamo dei telefoni con RAM ridicola e come le app non si ibernino ma rimangano in FOREGROUND al posto che tornare in BACKGROUD ??


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bene , dopo settimane a smanettare a smadonnare su più dispositivi ( di media/bassa fascia ) con montato Android posso dire la mia .
> 
> Android di per se è anche un buon sistema operativo , ha qualche falla e molte Rom moddate ( dalle varie marche ) sono scritte da cani e con evidenti problemi di compatibilità ma il problema principale è soltanto uno:
> 
> ...



Quando il mio primo smartphone (un LG vecchio di 4 anni) si è rotto lo stavo proprio per cambiare perché ormai la memoria interna penosa non mi permetteva più di aggiornare Whatsapp...ho quindi "ereditato" si fa per dire il vecchio Samsung (non so il modello) con schermo rotto di mio padre che si era preso un S5mini nuovo..
Pensavo di tenerlo alcuni giorni ma ormai sono 2-3 mesi e penso che finché il crepo sul vetro non si aprirà lo terrò..mi sono affezionato..ovviamente io sono l'opposto dell'utente smanettone ma "perfino io" ho notato questo difetto incredibile e mi sono chiesto 2 cose a cui forse gli esperti sanno rispondere:
Perché cavolo non si può spostare tutto sulla SD?
Perché cavolo certe app preinstallate non posso cancellarle? Io non ho FB, perché mi devo tenere una stupida app che on mi serve??


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2015)

Se non sbaglio anni fa ne avevi già parlato. Beh, è evidente che questi telefoni vanno bene solamente per chi usa lo smartphone per fare chiamate, mandare messaggini, stop. Non si può certo pretendere di scaricare più di tante App.


----------



## Giangy (11 Dicembre 2015)

Per fortuna a natale saluto il mio Samsung S4 mini, proprio per limiti di memoria, anche perchè se installo altre app/giochi, viene la didascalia (spazio insufficente)... ora ho rimosso alcune app, e giochi, è sparito tutto, non potevo fare aggiornamenti delle mie varie app. Detto questo mi arriva un Samsung S5 neo per natale, speriamo sia molto meglio come memoria, e spazio per installare app/giochi, anche se l'S4 mini esteticamente non sarebbe manco male, ma è uno smartphone un pò limitato, come credo che era l'S3 mini, e il più recente S5 mini.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quando il mio primo smartphone (un LG vecchio di 4 anni) si è rotto lo stavo proprio per cambiare perché ormai la memoria interna penosa non mi permetteva più di aggiornare Whatsapp...ho quindi "ereditato" si fa per dire il vecchio Samsung (non so il modello) con schermo rotto di mio padre che si era preso un S5mini nuovo..
> Pensavo di tenerlo alcuni giorni ma ormai sono 2-3 mesi e penso che finché il crepo sul vetro non si aprirà lo terrò..mi sono affezionato..ovviamente io sono l'opposto dell'utente smanettone ma "perfino io" ho notato questo difetto incredibile e mi sono chiesto 2 cose a cui forse gli esperti sanno rispondere:
> Perché cavolo non si può spostare tutto sulla SD?
> Perché cavolo certe app preinstallate non posso cancellarle? Io non ho FB, perché mi devo tenere una stupida app che on mi serve??



Ma infatti , considera che il 90% delle app di sistema già preinstallate non vengono MAI usate dall utilizzatore comune ... Spazio rubato e prestazioni che vanno a farsi benedire .


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio anni fa ne avevi già parlato. Beh, è evidente che questi telefoni vanno bene solamente per chi usa lo smartphone per fare chiamate, mandare messaggini, stop. Non si può certo pretendere di scaricare più di tante App.



Si , ma questa volta avendo avuto la possibilità di smanettarci un po ho avuto la conferma .

Qui il problema é più grave , in alcuni telefoni se installi Whatsapp è già finito lo spazio ... Basta finish non puoi fare più nulla .. Parlo ovviamente di telefoni da 100€ .


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Per fortuna a natale saluto il mio Samsung S4 mini, proprio per limiti di memoria, anche perchè se installo altre app/giochi, viene la didascalia (spazio insufficente)... ora ho rimosso alcune app, e giochi, è sparito tutto, non potevo fare aggiornamenti delle mie varie app. Detto questo mi arriva un Samsung S5 neo per natale, speriamo sia molto meglio come memoria, e spazio per installare app/giochi, anche se l'S4 mini esteticamente non sarebbe manco male, ma è uno smartphone un pò limitato, come credo che era l'S3 mini, e il più recente S5 mini.



Devi guardare 2 cose fondamentali ... La RAM deve almeno essere 1/2 Giga e la memoria interna ( no Sd esterna che non serve a nulla perché non puoi migrare la le app ) deve ALMENO essere da 16 giga .

Io rimango basito che nessuno a livello di programmazione ci abbia pensato ... 

Ma qualcuno che ha un Android da 600€ mi risponde se anche lì le app non possono essere spostate ???


----------



## mr.wolf (11 Dicembre 2015)

i prodotti di fascia bassa servono per chi non ha pretese, nessuno comprerebbe un top di gamma se si potesse fare tutto con un telefono da 100 euro.
in altri casi servono solo a farti "annusare" il prodotto e invogliarti a comprarne uno più costoso, in ogni caso sei tu che devi decidere cosa ti serve e cercare il modello più vicino alle tue esigenze.


----------



## Giangy (11 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si , ma questa volta avendo avuto la possibilità di smanettarci un po ho avuto la conferma .
> 
> Qui il problema é più grave , in alcuni telefoni se installi Whatsapp è già finito lo spazio ... Basta finish non puoi fare più nulla .. Parlo ovviamente di telefoni da 100€ .



Si ho appena controllato le specifiche tecniche di alcuni smartphone, di S4 mini, S5 mini, S5, ho notato già miglioramenti di memoria interna da S4 mini a S5 mini, quella del primo citato è da 8 giga, mentre il secondo è da 16 giga, come l'S5, poi ovvio che l'S5 è migliore in tutto della versione mini, infatti non credo più di prendere tali versioni, anche perchè hanno pure uno schermo molto più piccolo.


----------



## beleno (11 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Devi guardare 2 cose fondamentali ... *La RAM deve almeno essere 1/2 Giga e la memoria interna ( no Sd esterna che non serve a nulla perché non puoi migrare la le app ) deve ALMENO essere da 16 giga* .
> 
> Io rimango basito che nessuno a livello di programmazione ci abbia pensato ...
> 
> Ma qualcuno che ha un Android da 600€ mi risponde se anche lì le app non possono essere spostate ???



La parte in neretto è senza dubbio vera per i dispositivi Android. Però devi considerare che per Android ci sono dispositivi di tutte la fasce di prezzo, e con poco più di 200€ ti porti a casa ad esempio un Moto G con quelle caratteristiche. Essendoci molti brand che producono su Android per forza di cose devi essere un po' informato.

Sul discorso delle app, dipende dal produttore suppongo, più che da Android. Io sul mio S4 con lollipop (dunque sulla tanto bistratta TouchWiz) posso togliere tutti i bloatware. Inoltre, mi pare sia possibile installare alcune app sulla SD (non tutte). Nel mio caso, io lascio Google Play Music e Here Maps sul telefono (sono circa 10 MB), ma la musica (circa 8GB) e le mappe (circa 2GB) sono sulla SD. Anche qui, penso dipenda dal produttore più che da Android.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio anni fa ne avevi già parlato. Beh, è evidente che questi telefoni vanno bene solamente per chi usa lo smartphone per fare chiamate, mandare messaggini, stop. Non si può certo pretendere di scaricare più di tante App.



Purtroppo è così, chi acquista cellulari con 8 gb di memoria interna, la cui metà serve solo per le applicazioni mai utilizzate, è fot*uto, specialmente chi vuole scaricare app e giochi


----------



## Giangy (11 Dicembre 2015)

Si ma infatti le versioni mini di Samsung sono smartphone limitati, belli esteticamente, ma poco potenti di RAM, e memoria, pensare che qualche anno fa S4 mini, e S5 mini costavano entrambi per i 200 euro nei negozi e catene come Mediaworld, Unieuro, il secondo si trova ancora a tale cifra... un pò troppi forse per queste versioni, il mio S4 mini l'avevo pagato meno su Ebay, nuovo con garanzia Italiana Samsung.


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Devi guardare 2 cose fondamentali ... La RAM deve almeno essere 1/2 Giga e la memoria interna ( no Sd esterna che non serve a nulla perché non puoi migrare la le app ) deve ALMENO essere da 16 giga .
> 
> Io rimango basito che nessuno a livello di programmazione ci abbia pensato ...
> 
> Ma qualcuno che ha un Android da 600€ mi risponde se anche lì le app non possono essere spostate ???



Si, si possono assolutamente spostare.


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Si ma infatti le versioni mini di Samsung sono smartphone limitati, belli esteticamente, ma poco potenti di RAM, e memoria, pensare che qualche anno fa S4 mini, e S5 mini costavano entrambi per i 200 euro nei negozi e catene come Mediaworld, Unieuro, il secondo si trova ancora a tale cifra... un pò troppi forse per queste versioni, il mio S4 mini l'avevo pagato meno su Ebay, nuovo con garanzia Italiana Samsung.



Io ad esempio sono sempre contrario ai mini o comunque alle versioni ridotte. Consiglio sempre piuttosto di un S5 mini di prendere un S4, piuttosto di un LG G3 s di prendere un G2. La maggior parte della gente è convinta sia semplicemente una questione di dimensioni, non lo è, il vero problema è che tutte le caratteristiche sono depotenziate. Questo è il consiglio che cerco sempre di dare a chi cerca uno smartphone e punta ai cosidetti mini, attirati dal prezzo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, si possono assolutamente spostare.



Perché non lo fanno tutti allora ? Che senso ha spendere 100€ per un telefono inutilizzabile ?


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché non lo fanno tutti allora ? Che senso ha spendere 100€ per un telefono inutilizzabile ?



Ha senso per una persona che prende il telefono solamente per chiamare e mandare messaggini. Però con la voglia di avere comunque uno smartphone, con uno schermo grande e bello, touch e tutto quello che ne consegue. Come può essere una persona di una certa età che con l'elettronica non va tanto d'accordo. Un ragazzo giovane o comunque chi vuole sfruttare le potenzialità di uno smartphone è piuttosto evidente debba spendere almeno un duecentocinquanta trecento euro per avere qualcosa di importante.


----------



## Lo Gnu (12 Dicembre 2015)

Hai ragione [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] , anche io rimango basito dalle prestazioni degli smartphone di fascia bassa. Mio padre ne possiede uno con solo whatsapp installato e una decina di app di fabbrica che rubano tutto lo spazio del terminale. E' veramente inutilizzabile anche per alcune cose semplici come sfogliare la rubrica.
Capisco che siano di fascia bassa, ma un minimo di stabilità ci vuole. Penso che il rapporto qualità/prezzo in questi casi sia infimo. Gli smartphone con 4gb di ram dovrebbero costare 30/50 €.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha senso per una persona che prende il telefono solamente per chiamare e mandare messaggini. Però con la voglia di avere comunque uno smartphone, con uno schermo grande e bello, touch e tutto quello che ne consegue. Come può essere una persona di una certa età che con l'elettronica non va tanto d'accordo. Un ragazzo giovane o comunque chi vuole sfruttare le potenzialità di uno smartphone è piuttosto evidente debba spendere almeno un duecentocinquanta trecento euro per avere qualcosa di importante.



Vero ma comunque parliamo di 100€ non 10 ... Se mi vendi un telefono su cui non posso neanche installare 2 app è una truffa ... Vecchio o non vecchio è IMBARAZZANTE che non si possa installare nulla ...

Come lo spiego a ( esempio ) mia madre che 100 euro di telefono neanxhe Whatsapp ci può installare ?? Che dopo 3 mesi rallenta che neanche Montolivo a centrocampo ??? 

Ripeto sono basino dalla non serietà di tantissime case produttrici ... E nessuno lo dice ...vedi i telefoni da MediaWorld a 80€ inutilizzabili ... A casa mia è " furto " è distorsione della realtà


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Hai ragione [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] , anche io rimango basito dalle prestazioni degli smartphone di fascia bassa. Mio padre ne possiede uno con solo whatsapp installato e una decina di app di fabbrica che rubano tutto lo spazio del terminale. E' veramente inutilizzabile anche per alcune cose semplici come sfogliare la rubrica.
> Capisco che siano di fascia bassa, ma un minimo di stabilità ci vuole. Penso che il rapporto qualità/prezzo in questi casi sia infimo. Gli smartphone con 4gb di ram dovrebbero costare 30/50 €.



ESATTO !! Mi vendi a 20€ un telefono ??? Ok fa schifo lo so , ma non a 120€


----------



## gabuz (12 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, si possono assolutamente spostare.



Confermo (nel mio caso ho un Samsung S4).
La rottura vera però è che quando si aggiornano tornano nel telefono e le devi rispostare...


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Confermo (nel mio caso ho un Samsung S4).
> La rottura vera però è che quando si aggiornano tornano nel telefono e le devi rispostare...



Ma aggiornamento Firmware quindi del sistema operativo o semplice aggiornamento della app dal Play store ??


----------



## gabuz (13 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma aggiornamento Firmware quindi del sistema operativo o semplice aggiornamento della app dal Play store ??



App dal play store


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> App dal play store




Quindi ogni volta che aggiorno devo spostare nuovamente tutte le app aggiornate da memoria interna a Sd Esterna ... 
Pensa te che stupidata ... Ripeto la mia domanda ... Ma perché ? Cosa gli costava farlo di default ?


----------



## Jino (13 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vero ma comunque parliamo di 100€ non 10 ... Se mi vendi un telefono su cui non posso neanche installare 2 app è una truffa ... Vecchio o non vecchio è IMBARAZZANTE che non si possa installare nulla ...
> 
> Come lo spiego a ( esempio ) mia madre che 100 euro di telefono neanxhe Whatsapp ci può installare ?? Che dopo 3 mesi rallenta che neanche Montolivo a centrocampo ???
> 
> Ripeto sono basino dalla non serietà di tantissime case produttrici ... E nessuno lo dice ...vedi i telefoni da MediaWorld a 80€ inutilizzabili ... A casa mia è " furto " è distorsione della realtà



Si ma cosa sono cento euro rapportati al costo massimo di un telefonino attualmente? Cioè sugli 800 euro? Che poi, mio padre ha uno smartphone da 116 euro della LG eppure c'ha whatsapp e almeno un'altra decina di app. Si forse con questi soldi c'è qualche telefonino "truffa" come dici te, spiace per chi non se ne intende e ci casca.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma cosa sono cento euro rapportati al costo massimo di un telefonino attualmente? Cioè sugli 800 euro? Che poi, mio padre ha uno smartphone da 116 euro della LG eppure c'ha whatsapp e almeno un'altra decina di app. Si forse con questi soldi c'è qualche telefonino "truffa" come dici te, spiace per chi non se ne intende e ci casca.



E si , più che altro per quello ... Uno che non lo sa rimane " fregato "


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Dicembre 2015)

Se uno deve spendere meno di 150 euro per uno smartphone, è stupido a non prendere un Windows Phone

Anche se personalmente li preferisco anche sopra i 150


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bene , dopo settimane a smanettare a smadonnare su più dispositivi ( di media/bassa fascia ) con montato Android posso dire la mia .
> 
> Android di per se è anche un buon sistema operativo , ha qualche falla e molte Rom moddate ( dalle varie marche ) sono scritte da cani e con evidenti problemi di compatibilità ma il problema principale è soltanto uno:
> 
> ...



Io più che dare la colpa ad Android, la girerei verso i produttori di smartphone... Parliamoci chiaro... quanto diavolo costerà mai un pò di memoria interna e di ram? Il punto della questione è che i produttori di smartphone han solo da guadagnarci a rendere i cellulari di bassa fascia inutilizzabili, così da giustificare i prezzi ridicolmente alti dei top di gamma. 

Io ho un LG g2 che come hardware ha il giusto per Android, pagato la metà di un samsung superstoca..volo e mai avuto problemi di sorta, ne di ram ne di memoria interna (non ho neppure memoria espandibile).


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2015)

Si peró vedo molta " ignoranza " in giro .. Tipo io questa cosa non la sapevo finché non mi ci sono imbattuto ... Perché poi le citazioni si sprecano " ma cosa spendi 600€ per comprare L iPhone o il Samsung , spendi 18€ risparmi e compri il SamgYongJung e va benissimo , ha il processore dell aereo e lo schermo 3D amoled " ... Si , peccato che poi non ci installi più di 3 app .


----------



## mrsmit (13 Gennaio 2016)

attualmente se compri uno smartphone il minimo indispensabile sono 2 giga di ram e 16gb di rom, altrimenti smadonni soprattutto se installi qualche applicazione (facebook è la peggio di tutte, ******* un sacco di ram, un sacco di dati in background e un sacco di batteria, se non siete fanatici di facebook meglio disistallarla e andarci dal browser).


----------



## wildfrank (14 Gennaio 2016)

Avete provato a scaricare APP che permettono di spostare sulla memoria esterna? Ce ne sono anche di quelle che non richiedono permessi di root; un buon compromesso, io mi trovo bene nonostante 1 gb di ram di default....


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Gennaio 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Avete provato a scaricare APP che permettono di spostare sulla memoria esterna? Ce ne sono anche di quelle che non richiedono permessi di root; un buon compromesso, io mi trovo bene nonostante 1 gb di ram di default....



momento momentooooo ...

sposti le foto non le app


----------



## wildfrank (14 Gennaio 2016)

No no......app o programmi e qualcuno anche molto pesante.....volendo posso fare "nomi"..


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Gennaio 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> No no......app o programmi e qualcuno anche molto pesante.....volendo posso fare "nomi"..



Oh , io non ho trovato nessun programma che mi permettesse questa operazione e chi lo faceva dopo lo spegnimento del
Dispositivo le app tornavano sul telefono


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oh , io non ho trovato nessun programma che mi permettesse questa operazione e chi lo faceva dopo lo spegnimento del
> Dispositivo le app tornavano sul telefono



Link2SD ad esempio...


----------



## wildfrank (15 Gennaio 2016)

Io ho installato AppMgr III ( ripeto: non ha bisogno dei famosi permessi ) e una app che occupa 298 mb me l'ha spostata sulla memoria esterna....


----------

